# speaker upgrade options for BMW E90



## DennisO (Jan 2, 2010)

I've got a 335d E90 and am wondering what is the maximum mounting depth for the 4" front door drivers. I've heard between 52-55mm. Has anyone successfully put anything like a 5 1/4" speaker up there? If so, what was the mounting depth, and how much did it have to be tweaked?

On the tweeters, what is the max mounting diameter and depth?

Thanks,
Dennis


----------



## BilLYtheKiD325i (Apr 18, 2009)

i have jbl 5+1/4" jbl gti560 speakers in front doors of my e90.


----------



## tinctorus (Oct 5, 2009)

You should look into Bavarian sound works, I have done a few cars with there stuff and was very impressed...

BMW Audio, BMW iPod, Speakers, Subwoofers, & more | BSW: Bavarian Soundwerks


----------



## HIS4 (Oct 6, 2005)

There aren't many 5-1/4" that will fit without modification to the doors or factory grills. One that comes to mind is the MB Quart shallow mids but that's about it if you're looking for something that's drop in.

As far as I know, max mounting depth is right around 52mm. I have 50mm deep a/d/s 344is in my M3 doors and it pretty close. I don't think I could get a 54mm deep speaker in there.


----------



## Technic (Oct 10, 2008)

DennisO said:


> I've got a 335d E90 and am wondering what is the maximum mounting depth for the 4" front door drivers. I've heard between 52-55mm. Has anyone successfully put anything like a 5 1/4" speaker up there? If so, what was the mounting depth, and how much did it have to be tweaked?
> 
> On the tweeters, what is the max mounting diameter and depth?
> 
> ...


Aftermarket Replacement Speakers List - BMW 3-Series (E90 E92) Forum - E90Post.com


----------

